# What special treats do you give your horse?



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

What kind of treats do your horse or horses absolutely love besides apples and carrots. Caleigh likes Candy Corn in small amounts, after more than 10 or so she starts spitting them out. Another horse at the barn I board at loves Cranberry granola bars, and the first horse I ever took lessons on almost 18 years ago loves Orange soda and pears. 
What does yours like?


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

My friends 2 horses love Coca-Cola and lemonade. But only in small amounts, we don't wanna make them sick.
My old paint used to love it when I made horse cakes.
It was just chaff, honey, carrot, apple, molasses, and pellets all mixed together. It was pretty sticky so I just moulded it into a cake shape. They're pretty easy and inexpensive to make.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

I like candy corn myself. My horses recently stole about 4 lbs of pears I had in a bucket in the aisle of the barn, so I guess they like pears.
My friend's mare (my boarder) picked up a banana peel I tossed in the pasture and ate it.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm always looking for inexpensive treats for Caleigh. She goes through treats pretty fast but that's partly my fault too.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Onyx loves chips, any kind really. lol! I some times bring some with me on rides so i share with him, only a few of course. Willow will pretty much eat whatever happens to be in front of her mouth at the time, lol! We got a bunch on corn from some friends so we gave some of the leafs and a small part of the corn and they all ate it, except willow... she won't even eat cob grain... guess she doesn't like corn at all.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

lol. Chips. never thought of that. someone at the barn gives their horse orange slices. Then he drools when all the orange juice sprays out when he takes a bite.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Romeo: He is my picky boy, he likes Stud muffins, and peppermints
Pinto Bean: He will eat like anything! He likes watermelon, Peppermints, there are some others, but I can't think of them right now!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Hercules carrots

Belle doesn't like them so I will have to find one for her


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

The pony I used to release would eat ANYTHING (cheese quesadilla, crangrape juice, cashews, etc.) HIs absolute favorites though were french fries or cheetos. He would grab the bag out of my hand and scarf them down, lol

But for most horses, on special occasions (new horse, B day, etc.) I carve out an apple like a pumpkin, mix the inards with shredded carrot, oats, molasses, honey, crushed peppermint, whatever and restuff the apple then serve! I've never met a horse who dislikes them


----------



## HLSxsj (Aug 25, 2009)

My horse will pretty much eat anything.  His favorite treat it seems are these banana German treats that looks like odd chalk bits my local take shop imports. It doesn't look very appetizing, but he loves them.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

great answers I love reading these!!!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

My mare loves orange fanta pop. 
Peppermints
and COTTON CANDY
I found that out while we were at fair. haha
While my cousins horse stole my hot dog, elephant ear, funnel cake, AND everything else when I wasn't looking! Can you say pig? :lol:


----------



## BrokenSpur (Feb 16, 2009)

Root Beer, Mountain Dew and Gator Aid.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*haha that's great!!!*

I'm still testing new stuff on her. She likes peppermint treats but she spits the candy out. That's ok though cuz I'm not a fan of peppermint candy either. 
Cotton Candy!!? I'd be ****ed if she took a chunk out of mine. I don't think I'd know what to say except just leave my jaw hanging. lol. I'm protective of my cotton candy.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

I have yet to find anything that my horse or husbands horse will snack on. Maybe I'll try cheetos....lol will give me an excuse to always have them around.. :crosses fingers: lol :shock::wink:


----------

